# How Should Breeches Fit?



## Manonahorse (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm fairly new to riding and have just bought my first pair of breeches. I've only ever really worn baggy jeans before and don't really have any idea on how breeches should fit but I didn't want them too tight, however I think I may have bought some that are slightly too baggy. So how tight should they be and if they are too big can I adjust them in any way or am I going to have to return them and get new ones? (All the other one's that were a size below were ridiculously tight and didn't really leave much to the imagination so I'm hoping I don't have to get different ones... )


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Do they sag in the back? If they are slightly baggy in the legs then I wouldn't worry about it, although, most female breeches are pretty tight all around. Personally, I would wear whatever you're comfortable with, especially if the size down is too tight (or revealing) for you.


----------



## Manonahorse (Aug 11, 2011)

There's a bit of sag at the back and round the knees but elsewhere its fine I think. They're men's breeches, but I can't really see much of a difference between them and the females.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Really, it's what's comfortable for you. Once you get used to them, I think you may come to really like them . They tightness around the thigh feels rather "supportive" and it's best if they are tight enough to have few wrinkles under you knee or thigh and not sagging down in back when you sit in the saddle. A belt can help with that.
If they are on the tight side to start with, they will stretch out where needed and stay firm where needed. Don't worry about how you look. You will look like an equestrian, and surely very handsome.


----------

